# What Should I Expect After Lutalyse Shot?



## jmsim93 (Jul 25, 2012)

My buckling accidentally bred his sister and another doeling that is too young.  My vet gave me the lute and I dosed them this morning.  My husband picked up the meds and didn't ask any questions.  What should I expect?  How long does it take?  They are about a month after breeding...I got too busy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 25, 2012)

I take it you gave the shot IM. It won't work as well or possibly not at all if you gave it SQ. I'm also assuming that it has been a month since the breeding happened. The Lutalyse will only work if there is a corpus luteum which takes about 2 weeks after breeding to form. More than likely you will see nothing since they aren't far along. If anything, you may see some discharge. It should work immediately.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did give it IM.  There has been no outward sign...she only prescribed 1cc each.  Was that enough???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 25, 2012)

I have only done it at 10 days after the doe was bred, and about two days after the injection the doe came into heat.


----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> I did give it IM.  There has been no outward sign...she only prescribed 1cc each.  Was that enough???


Our vet prescribes it at 2cc...so what you gave may not have been enough...  :/


----------



## babsbag (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't remember the dose, but the doe did come back into heat within a few days.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought  the dose is 2 cc's regardless of size of animal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 25, 2012)

It should have been 2cc. Was it definitely Lutalyse? If you were given Estrumate, then 1cc was correct dose. If it was actually Lutalyse, then it should be 2cc for the dose.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 25, 2012)

I would call the vet in the morning and find out what they gave you. If it was Lutalyse then 1ml is not enough. I would repeat the injection with 2ml per doe 7-10 days after the first injection.

Donna


----------



## jmsim93 (Jul 25, 2012)

It was Lutalyse.  There still is no sign of abortion.  I would think at 5 1/2 weeks bred there would be something coming out???  I will call the vet in the morning...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 26, 2012)

You may or may not see anything. But I still think that 1cc was not enough. It needs to be repeated.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I finally heard from the vet and she is doubling the dose to the correct amount!  Yeah!  I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## jmsim93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I administered the 2ml shot in the muscle...plenty of contractions.  Sadie, my mini-lamancha, had a little burst of liquid after a few minutes.  Nothing has happened the last two hours.  My little Nigerian had plenty of contractions but nothing else happened.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Still no signs of abortion this morning.  I guess maybe they weren't actually successful breedings.  (I only "saw" one get bred but I assumed the other did as well)


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 27, 2012)

They weren't that far along so there is a good chance you wouldn't have seen anything anyway. But at least you know for sure they aren't pregnant.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 28, 2012)

You're not going to see much of anything at 5-7 wks gestation.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hopefully this will assure they will not be pregnant!  I am planning on selling these girls and would hate for them to be bred.  They are way too young.  I'm pretty sure I won't have any more escapes from the boys and they will be going soon, too.


----------

